
Functional Pearls - tosh
http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/jeremy.gibbons/pearls/
======
akkartik
Amazing is the sudoku solver in the second half of the linked talk at
[http://icfp06.cs.uchicago.edu/bird-
talk.pdf](http://icfp06.cs.uchicago.edu/bird-talk.pdf).

